# Anyone else seeing "77" as an orbital location on their 921?



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I noticed that I now have "77" as an orbital location in addition to the usual ones in the "Point dish" menu. There hasn't been a software update (I checked, it's still that stinkin' L332). My 61.5 dish is on a pole mount, the ground is soft and it has gotten out of alignment several times. I wonder if that dish saw E*4 which is parked at 77 and that may be how it got loaded into the point dish menu?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any receiver getting the info by NIT and SDT from stream. New FW will allow you select the sat/tpn for proper lock before getting any signal from dish/switch during installation.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

The 921 has Generic Sat Support.

It will generically pick up new sats... from the NIT instead of how it was hard coded each time a new sat was released.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That rule exist from beginning of implementing multi sat constellation. Regardless 921 or 1000 model. NIT used during normal run, but FW table - for setup/switch check.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

But my question is, did I get 77 in my point dish guide because my dish picked it up accidentally when it was misaligned? What does NIT mean? If I aim a dish at an Expresvue bird will I start seeing their orbital locations in Point Dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Network Information Table spooling eash 100 ms from each sat, Dish or EVu and hold info about each sat/tpn and service.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I doubt it from Cleveland, since it has a Mexican footprint.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You don't need to be in Mexico footprint ! The data of 77W spooling on each Dish sat/tpn .


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I know I'm just pointing that out because of the theory it showed up because a dish may have been pointed at it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

May be not; at least analyzing real stream from the sat, it clearly show different Provider ID, different Satellite ID - out of current ranges what using by Dishnetwork.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats the provider ID ?
This is interesting.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New NID is 0x1713. 
New ProvID is 0x1163.


----------

